# Fat stomach...



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Who has a chubby tummy from evil medications?







I definitely do. Im trying to diet and do some excercises but I just gained the weight back. The rest of me is not really fat and I have like tiny boobs.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Common side effect from antipsychotics. Are you on Risperdal?


----------



## Classy (Sep 7, 2010)

babybowrain said:


> Who has a chubby tummy from evil medications?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got a fat tummy, but it ain't from any medication. : P


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Classy said:


> I got a fat tummy, but it ain't from any medication. : P


Me too. I put on a lot of stomach fat in the past couple of months.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Inzom said:


> Common side effect from antipsychotics. Are you on Risperdal?


Yup...going to switch it soon.


----------



## Angel_heaven (Jun 1, 2010)

Strange you brought this up because I have the same problem and ESPECIALLY my stomach!!! Makes ppl think you are expecting or something is really bad. Anyways does this shed off once you are off medication or are we doomed for life???


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

ive gained about 5 pounds over the last little while.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

babybowrain said:


> Who has a chubby tummy from evil medications?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My problem area is DEFINITELY my stomach. I have the most fat around that area. My arms and legs are relatively thin. I'm not so sure my stomach fat is due to medications, so much as its due to a hormonal condition that I suffer from, called Poly-Cystic Ovarian Sydrome (PCOS). PCOS causes its sufferers to gain extreme weight around their belly, which explains why I look like a pregnant woman lol. This can be treated with a medication most often used by diabetic people called Metformin. In the past, I've considered Lipozap. The commercials and ads sound really convincing for "zapping away those problem areas." Sounds good to me.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Angel_heaven said:


> Strange you brought this up because I have the same problem and ESPECIALLY my stomach!!! Makes ppl think you are expecting or something is really bad. Anyways does this shed off once you are off medication or are we doomed for life???


I think you shed it once you're off your medication


----------



## weird_artist (Oct 1, 2010)

babybowrain said:


> I think you shed it once you're off your medication


I didnt







been on and off different anti-Depressants for years, never lost it, but then again I think hormonal contraceptives don't help, and neither does anxiety related sugar cravings.. I do eat tonnes of veg though! Im sure that evens it out a bit....


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

weird_artist said:


> I didnt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But there's certain types of veggies that make you gain weight too! For example carrots and veggie soup makes you gain weight...
Btw while on meds I went on a regular low calorie diet and lost a kg and a half, but gained it back







And I also tried this hormone helping diet from the internet that made me lost like 3 kgs, but I gained those back right away too. For the hormone diet you basically eat a good protein with some sort of beans or veggie that's not starchy or an egg, and you lose weight. You can also have a little fruit and milk, and you get snacks. I don't remember the name of it but I'll look it up








Here's the book:Master your metabolism


----------



## junkinmahcranium (Jun 29, 2010)

I was on Zoloft for a little over a month and gained five pounds - all in my stomach region. Very gross. I'm the same as you, rather skinny and not much in the chest department ;P
so I got off Zoloft for that reason (also I cut more, bla bla bla). I got off of it a week ago. I don't normally exercise or anything, so I dunno if the belly will fall of naturally or if I'll have to start running or something. I really really hate exercise, so I'm hoping it'll magically disappear. 
Let's hope on Abracadabra!


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

You girls have got to remember, this is a common "problem" area for women. I don't really think it's a problem, but..you know. It's our natural anatomy,baby, nothing wrong with it. When medications cause weight gain, that is something to combat with reasonable diet and exercise but I say, dont' fret if you don't resemble a supermodel. I've all seen your pictures and you guys are beautiful! Who cares about belly fat, most guys (or girls







) dont' care much at all, and if they do, who cares about them!? 
As for being in the itty bitty titty committee, Im in.lol!

INSATICIABLE: I can relate to that! I'm currently on Metformin and Lutera which is a birth control that has helped greatly with bloating and hormone imbalance. It's a pill. I noticed the b.c. that is a ring..I can't remember what it's called now, caused bloating.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

ugh, i gained 40lb on seroquel...


----------

